# Truma won't light



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yip, me again!

Last weekend I removed the front of the truma 2003s heater in our B544 (1988) whilst doing some carpet bits and now the ignition won't work. Worked in tip top fashion before.

There isn't a click anymore for the ignition. All other gas appliances appliances working fine including ignition for the boiler and all fuses appear intact.

I assume the box-shaped item down at the left is the ignition gubbins. All connections seem intact and I've reseated the connectors etc. Checked fuses and so on.

What could I have dislodged to make this happen and in the worst scenario can I light it manually?

A websearch came up with little and I think it's too old for the TRUMA website.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Can't offer any further advice to what you have already mate.other than good gas supply and water tank all topped up and bled through?

Regards MnD


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

If there is no clicking it could be the battery, happened to me.
The battery is behind the cover, bottom right.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

I would agree the most likely is the battery holder [usually a small plastic open topped box that swivels out from the base of the heater] which can be dislodged. As a word of warning, if the battery box has two springs at the same end, do not be fooled into placing both batteries in the same way round. Check inside for the polarity markings. I was caught out with the Truma in my old caravan, not used it for a long time so replaced the batteries, assuming that the negative battery ends both went to the springs. Wrong, no ignition. Took quite a while to spot my error 

Dave


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*truma boiler*

can't sleep!

2 points to check, have you remade the correct connections to the van terminal and have you got a live feed .and on the circuit board small radio type fuse check this,


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks to you all. Especially tokkalosh for suggesting the battery. 

I had looked at this small unit but seeing connections in and out I hadn't considered it might contain batteries! Changed them and that reasuring clicking is back, yehaaaaa!

Ironic that things like batteries run out at the exact time you remove the front panel!


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thank you for that jimbo-hippo :wink: 
Glad it is all sorted.


----------

